# Comfort of the Tamper in hand to your tamp and over analysis/Bad workman, tools etc



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Right I am just wondering if anyone has ever done this and or if my thinking is completely of track........

In the constant quest to get a more consistent AND level tamp of the coffee within the PF I can't help but get the feeling that the length of the handle could be critical to helping this. I seem to get a slightly to one side, sloped tamp, puck quite often&#8230;&#8230;

I know you with some as in the Torr you can get spacers which would lengthen but my feeling is I would like to shorten it to enable a better position in the palm and of fingers to the base, although my hards are not small (I'm an oaf of about 6'2" and not without a clumsy side) I feel a slightly less extended finger set would lead to more control.

&#8230;&#8230;and theres the thing to shorten it means cutting the handle i.e. sawing the bottom part of handle off! A process which once done is not really reversible and thats the worrying part. I don't want to do it and end up with a Tamper thats worse :S

So I'm sounding you all out before I go and possibly wreck it. Is my thinking of length in hand, control etc along the right lines? Could it help with control of tamp being shorter due to position in hand and possible less angle if slightly askew? Has anyone ever done it?

In an ideal world I would try a load out and see what the comfy thing is length, ball part of handle to palm etc etc but you can't really do that at many places or close to me that I can think of and I am not going out and buying loads just to find the ideal one that could get expensive!!!

So I'm calling out those of knowledge and experience&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Then again it could be just me with over analysis and being a bit sh*t at tamping haha! The bad worker blames tool scenario!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

My one tip, get your elbow right up in the air, keeping your forearm straight as your tamping, keep your wrist inline with your forearm..

I tend to find if pull my arm in towards my body, the tamp gets uneven.

I have two tampers with different length handles, as long as i stick to the above, i get consistent levels.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah I do the straight armed bit hand to elbow or at least I think I am lol I will put a little more effort into that side to make sure. Also tried with fingers wrapped around handle but am now trying to find a comfy position for the two fingers and thumb on the base as a technique. This in my head would offer a little more control less likely to lean to one side but where I am struggling to find a comfy position with finger contacting base to ball in palm......


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Will your fingers reach the PF rim when you hold the tamper, you can feel if it's level that way.

Ian


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree with Ian - finger and thumb 180 degrees apart touching the rim of the basket and top part of tamp's flange. Provides good feedback in respect of keeping the tamp level.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> Will your fingers reach the PF rim when you hold the tamper, you can feel if it's level that way.
> 
> Ian


This is the exact thing or technique I am trying for Ian but it just doesn't feel quite right, over extended with relation to the ball part of handle being in a 'nice' spot in palm of hand to finger tips but I think I may be trying for the thumb and two fingers touching rim of basket as opposed to thumb and one finger. It may well explain it as three contacts as opposed to two would mean more extension.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Speak to CC about getting a shorter handle?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Right I am just wondering if anyone has ever done this and or if my thinking is completely of track........
> 
> In the constant quest to get a more consistent AND level tamp of the coffee within the PF I can't help but get the feeling that the length of the handle could be critical to helping this. I seem to get a slightly to one side, sloped tamp, puck quite often&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> ...


You could just get a stubby torr handle and and add the correct Sized washer. This way the torr is customisable to the individual.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im not trying to advocate the use of the plastic tamper the machine comes with , but I have got used to it and the flat top piece and the way I can put it in the palm of my hand and get what I consider to be very even pressure. This has lead to me wondering how you can get even pressure with the different shaped wooden handled tamper and why there are no wooden handled tampers of a similar shape to the plastic one?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Speak to CC about getting a shorter handle?


Yea, what he said


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Im not trying to advocate the use of the plastic tamper the machine comes with , but I have got used to it and the flat top piece and the way I can put it in the palm of my hand and get what I consider to be very even pressure. This has lead to me wondering how you can get even pressure with the different shaped wooden handled tamper and why there are no wooden handled tampers of a similar shape to the plastic one?


Even pressure and consistent tamping is feed back through the fingers and also by design, most good tampers will have an edge that you can line up with the edge of

The basket


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Speak to CC about getting a shorter handle?


That thought has come to mind Froggy the one I have at mo is from him......perhaps he sold me a duff tamper hahahaha *I jest of course it's lovely* and the two to one finger in technique/learning curve above may well answer it and the over extension I am experiencing. I want to be home now to try it. Been trying to hit a triangular shape three points of contact to basket edge/lip to make sure even but two finger point of contact would obviously leave me less extended.

It's the simple things but you need to know them first lol or at least I hope it is, could have just got a better tamp with a few posts and slight change. We'll see.......Is it home time yet?!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Im not trying to advocate the use of the plastic tamper the machine comes with , but I have got used to it and the flat top piece and the way I can put it in the palm of my hand and get what I consider to be very even pressure. This has lead to me wondering how you can get even pressure with the different shaped wooden handled tamper and why there are no wooden handled tampers of a similar shape to the plastic one?


I used it once Ratty and it went in a draw, the fact it has the mold line running down the center of the underneath side that pushes down onto the grind means you don't get a flat puck anyway but a seam line in the top of it and the so not ideal.



coffeechap said:


> You could just get a stubby torr handle and and add the correct Sized washer. This way the torr is customisable to the individual.


I am going to try the two rather than three points of contact Dave but I have been eyeing up some stubby ones yep, we'll see. This seeking perfection lark is an ongoing thing that not only covers technique but ones equipment I mean I don't think I'll be happy with the Classic forever or the grinders I am currently working through.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Im not trying to advocate the use of the plastic tamper the machine comes with , but I have got used to it and the flat top piece and the way I can put it in the palm of my hand and get what I consider to be very even pressure. This has lead to me wondering how you can get even pressure with the different shaped wooden handled tamper and why there are no wooden handled tampers of a similar shape to the plastic one?


Are you only using the crap plastic one then?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

With a plastic portafilter possibly??


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Are you only using the free plastic one then?


Yes, but I use the one that came with my Francis Francis X1 which hasnt got the seam on the underneath.

I also use an empty icecream tub as a knock box.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Each to there own and all that, but you really should try a proper tamper, even a £15 happy donkey one will improve your basket..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Personally I use the 'finger tips on the edge' routine and find that my MBK Heft handle fits nicely in my palm. But there's also these 'hockey puck' shaped ones that will always be flat, though I'm not sure on price and availability of those.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I do intend to get one one day, I can fully appreciate how it will enhance the user experience.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have one that came with the rocket, its not that hefty, but it is better than the plastic one, if you want it pm your details and i will send it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> I have one that came with the rocket, its not that hefty, but it is better than the plastic one, if you want it pm your details and i will send it.


nice one froggy


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Whatever you do DON'T saw off the bottom of the handle!!!

You should saw off the top!!!! (That way it will still fit on the base  )

I am sure CCs lovingly hand made exotic wood handles would come up a treat with a junior hacksaw and a couple of sheets of Wet&Dry.....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> I have one that came with the rocket, its not that hefty, but it is better than the plastic one, if you want it pm your details and i will send it.


That is a *very* kind offer, and one I will take you up on.

I feel the forum love:good:


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Drewster said:


> Whatever you do DON'T saw off the bottom of the handle!!!
> 
> You should saw off the top!!!! (That way it will still fit on the base  )
> 
> I am sure CCs lovingly hand made exotic wood handles would come up a treat with a junior hacksaw and a couple of sheets of Wet&Dry.....


I had thought of that and did already look to depth of thread in comparison to depth into handle. I reckon you could get away with a bit off bottom no more than 5mm at absolute max though possibly a little less. I am hoping my adjusted technique will sort matters I couldn't possibly cut the top off it either it is to beautiful to spoil


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I do hope your joking Sk8?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> I do hope your joking Sk8?


so do I


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> I do hope your joking Sk8?


About it being beautiful no not at all!!

When I get frustrated I do all sorts mate lol brain goes into a warp spasm and I start looking at all sorts and yes I did have apart measuring up if it was a possibility also trying to sort technique using the old you tube, reading bla bla.......then I calm a bit and think right wait a mo go and talk to the fellow coffee anoraks on the forum before you do anything drastic.

I really do have a feeling the using the thumb and finger two contact points will solve my misunderstood inexperienced trying for thumb and two finger three contact points on rim will sort the problem of over extended fumbled feel but we'll see.

Jeeez man you wait till I start taking latte art a little more seriously, I'll be throwing **** round the kitchen in frustration haha but one thing at a time. Soooooo much to learn and try to master!!

*A more consistent and level tamp that I am happy with first* but as with many I am my biggest critic and enemy when trying to stay calm and level headed. If I tamp and it isn't level I get so worked up sometimes and genuinely disappointed. If you were a fly on the wall you would be crying with laughter I swear.....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Was referring to the talk of chopping the torr handle down...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Well I couldn't and come back with my tail between my legs could I........other angles to try first for that consistent leveled puck and to be honest I'd would have spoken to Dave first I expect and ended up with a whole new tamp or at least handle and spacers. Not cause he'd push it on me but because I'd be keen to get one lol.

First though, first some refined technique and attempts to confirm or narrow what the problems are. I just get so narked when its not right!!.....and applying pressure to one side to level puck after initial tamp is so not the answer your better of using as is or binning it and starting fresh, that was learned very quickly.

My consistency etc on my tamp has become poor of late, worse and I'm throwing toys out the coffee pot!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I do hope your joking Sk8?





coffeechap said:


> so do I


I was......

I wouldn't bother with Wet&Dry ;-)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

GIT!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If the original handle is still in good shape, I will sort out a swap if needed.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> If the original handle is still in good shape, I will sort out a swap if needed.


That's extremely kind of you Dave. I have a feeling its me though and as soon as I read



The Systemic Kid said:


> Agree with Ian - finger and thumb 180 degrees apart touching the rim of the basket and top part of tamp's flange.


 then thought of my fumbled attempts at what I was doing or trying to and possibly how laughable it looks and feels I think I may find an easier position of attack. I was trying to evenly tripod the rim with two fingers and the thumb.

Who'd have thought that a difference of one finger could possible make things easier but I reckon it will, I'll know in a couple of hours well as soon as home I have a mentally adjusted technique to try!

I must have look like some sort of contorted neanderthal which a space age shiny bottomed club the way I was going at it lately......


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Right a single finger and thumb it is, just tried it way more comfy, didn't feel all contorted.

Result well it was on an angle lol which pi**ed me right off but it all felt better and I've just changed technique slightly, AGAIN!! I can work with this and suss what's putting the angle (it's not always) on now as with feel in hand better it's less of a distraction.

Still makes more sense in my head to have the three contact points rather than two to make level but in practice wasn't working and I'm gonna have to accept it...

Have to pick up daughter after her singing so its a later coffee night and I get another crack plus didn't have a afternoon coffee for the same reason. So so sad lol but I'm not gonna be happy till its better, more consistent and out weighing the negative frowny ones.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Stick with it bro!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Giving myself a beasting haha but you wait I'm gonna be amazing one day.

It's the little things that annoy and I think as it goes on and you think your getting better you then get more critical and anything less than near perfect to bang on just won't do at all!!!


----------

